# Another sellout....



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

Just waiting to source and aluminum tank and everything will be ordered. Thanks to Santi for all the help. 
Running UV aero's up front over H&R's till the end of the year and I am planning on getting bagyards. Have J13 bushings for the front aswell. Going to run airhouse 2's in the rear and 3/8" line front and rear with flow controls. Also running a 7 switch box and an 8 valve setup. Tank and comp's are going to be mounted under the car in place of the muffler, and the exhaust is going to be rerouted and dump right infront of the rear wheel. I can't wait to get it all on, im going to try and finish notching everything before we go ahead and install it so I can just be done with it. 
Im also trying to sell my 225/35/18's that are almost brand new if anyone is interested. I would like to get these gone and some different tires before the air is done. Link is in the sig.
Here is the car its all going on.


----------



## absoluturq (Mar 1, 2006)

*FV-QR*

looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*

i thought you sold the tracers? I liked them alot when they were tan but i love them polished.


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*

ah sick cant wait to see it http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_i thought you sold the tracers? I liked them alot when they were tan but i love them polished.

I did sell them, these are chrome, and from an Audi.


----------



## Stan Marsh (Feb 20, 2005)

*FV-QR*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
I did sell them, these are chrome, and from an Audi.











oooh la la! thats fancy. remember pinky out.
Its gonna look awesome man. I am interested to see how mounting everything under the car goes. What compressor are you running? I know the 400c isnt sealed so running it in the elements is a bad idea.


----------



## vwnthusiast (Feb 5, 2006)

mmmmmmmm so thats 2 cars with tracers goin with air


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: (vwnthusiast)*

gonna be dope http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## CAPiTA (May 28, 2004)

*Re: (vdubdan01)*

been a long time comin Ian! http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## .Mark. (Feb 6, 2006)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Boosted20th2886)*

watching this one for sure http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Still Fantana (Jul 16, 2008)

*Re: Another sellout.... (.Mark.)*

Nice, Ian glad you finally got everything together for this http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## 23fadeaway (Mar 20, 2009)

looks insane!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Stan Marsh)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Stan Marsh* »_

oooh la la! thats fancy. remember pinky out.
Its gonna look awesome man. I am interested to see how mounting everything under the car goes. What compressor are you running? I know the 400c isnt sealed so running it in the elements is a bad idea.

I was planning on running twin 480's.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_
I was planning on running twin 480's.

How big of a tank you plan on running?
Valves I assume will be inside?


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

valves will be tucked inside hidden under a false floor with my amps and sub. 5 gallon tank.


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

Sick Ian! Can't wait to see this come together


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_valves will be tucked inside hidden under a false floor with my amps and sub. 5 gallon tank.

Oh wow, I wanna see this when its all said and done. I always thought of running my compressors and tank outside but was too scared plus the lack of room. Hopefully that can all sit nice up in the cavity of where the muffler was.


----------



## Swoops (Nov 16, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

pretty much the last dope car on coils, but air will be the icing on the cake. cant wait to see the tank setup


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Swoops)*

haha, thanks greg! 
Space? You have like 6 inches more room under the jetta! LOL, but I might just end up running a single comp and a 3 gallon for now since this is a budget build, and later down the road might step up to a dual comp setup and a 5 gallon tank if I can warrent the space under the car.


----------



## Larry Appleton (Jan 19, 2007)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_haha, thanks greg! 
Space? You have like 6 inches more room under the jetta! LOL, but I might just end up running a single comp and a 3 gallon for now since this is a budget build, and later down the road might step up to a dual comp setup and a 5 gallon tank if I can warrent the space under the car. 

Yea but Im not so fond of ditching the muffler. If I did thats where I would make it work but with everything in its place space is tight


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Larry Appleton)*

True true


----------



## abydielsgli (May 8, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*

damn ian i thought you wouldnt budge so soon








its all good. im still a fan


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (abydielsgli)*

Finally a thread..








Glad to see this up... 
Still waiting to hear about the tank... Besides that we are ready to go!! 
I'm proly going to send you the compressor tomorrow if you still wanna go 400, unless you go 480 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## michaelmark5 (Jul 7, 2006)

I love your car


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_Finally a thread..








Glad to see this up... 
Still waiting to hear about the tank... Besides that we are ready to go!! 
I'm proly going to send you the compressor tomorrow if you still wanna go 400, unless you go 480 http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

Well since you already have my 400 ill stick with that for now. I can always upgrade later. 
Did you get my PM on eg about the tank? 
I decided to run the comp inside in the spare wheel well and drill a hole and run the line out to the tank.

Thanks for all the comments, hoping to get this all done in the next few weeks. It will def all be done by SOWO though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## fishmando (Aug 27, 2005)

this still wont make your car better than leah's...


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (fishmando)*


_Quote, originally posted by *fishmando* »_this still wont make your car better than leah's...








Her's is lower, faster, better looking, and best of all it isnt busted like mine.


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: FV-QR (Boosted20th2886)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Boosted20th2886* »_Well since you already have my 400 ill stick with that for now. I can always upgrade later. 
Did you get my PM on eg about the tank? 
I decided to run the comp inside in the spare wheel well and drill a hole and run the line out to the tank.
Thanks for all the comments, hoping to get this all done in the next few weeks. It will def all be done by SOWO though. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

yes i did. BTW Sean has your valves, since we had to do a bit of a chance on the other car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: FV-QR (Santi)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Santi* »_
yes i did. BTW Sean has your valves, since we had to do a bit of a chance on the other car. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif 

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif True, thanks for everything Santi


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Boosted20th2886)*

Sent you a PM w/ tracking info. Stuff should be popping up at your door by monday. 
Compressor its on the way as well.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Boosted20th2886)*

thanks again, you sir are the fricken man!


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Boosted20th2886)*

Almost have all the parts. Started mounting the switches and gauges yesterday. They fit in the drivers lower door pocket. It looks tons better in person, and the "wrap" job looks alot better. It is wrapped in the same material the standard MK4 door panel is wrapped in aswell, so it should match perfectly.
The controller can be docked or you can pull it out and use it. 

















Going to try and get some of the rear floor made up today. 


_Modified by Boosted20th2886 at 4:14 PM 4-2-2009_


----------



## Santi (Mar 26, 2004)

that looks pretty awesome dude... Keep it coming!! Lmk when if u want me to shoot up there to finish it up 








LAst nite we finished late on the DUB MOM car so I didnt call you.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: (Santi)*

Thanks, its cool, i was working all last night anyways. Ill def let you know!


----------



## mikegilbert (Nov 29, 2006)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Boosted20th2886)*

I'm diggin the door-mounted switches dude. http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## moacur (Sep 22, 2006)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Boosted20th2886)*

Looks great man


----------



## durteeclean (Apr 20, 2005)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Boosted20th2886)*

Looking good... diggin the way you mounted those gauges and crontroler http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Pizza Pig (Jun 17, 2007)

*Re: Another sellout.... (durteeclean)*

cant wait to see this done!


----------



## dannybarone (Oct 16, 2006)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Pizza Pig)*

that looks good http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Oralegti (Jan 12, 2008)

*Re: Another sellout.... (awd805)*

Can't wait to see this on bag's i was wondering when the bags were coming


----------



## vdubdan01 (Dec 5, 2006)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Oralegti)*


_Quote, originally posted by *Oralegti* »_Can't wait to see this on bag's i was wondering when the bags were coming 

your alive??
and yes im ready to see this thing lay framezz


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Another sellout.... (mikegilbert)*

switches look good ian http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## dymer (May 11, 2004)

*Re: Another sellout.... (mikegilbert)*

That switch box mount looks great. What does the "wrap" look like in the recess when the box is out?


----------



## JDIEM (Sep 30, 2003)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Boosted20th2886)*

http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Another sellout.... (dymer)*


_Quote, originally posted by *dymer* »_That switch box mount looks great. What does the "wrap" look like in the recess when the box is out?

Ive got vynl to wrap it so it will be covered too. I have yet to actually install it all yet. Been out of town and had other things to work on.


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Boosted20th2886)*

well i still havnt made much headway.....the valves are built, relocated the battery to the trunk, and I have one piece of MDF cut out for the trunk.....so much to do before sowo, not sure if it will be done in time....but owell. I did get smaller tires for the fronts, and all im waiting on now is an extension cable for the switch box.


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Boosted20th2886)*

If you neeed any help ian let me know


----------



## Ian K (Aug 25, 2003)

*Re: Another sellout.... (2PointSlowww)*

ill prolly be hitting you up bro


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: Another sellout.... (Boosted20th2886)*

Just give me a call anytime..also if you need to borrow any tools let me know as well....just can't wait to see this thing done...


----------



## 01jtivr6playa (Dec 22, 2007)

sooo did this build ever finish???


----------



## Drewwoods (Jun 11, 2008)

*Re: (01jtivr6playa)*

He got the fronts in, it only lowered it about 1/2 inch more than it already was...he also had to ride super high or the wheel would hit the bag. so, he decided to sell it.


----------



## mbg_euros (Feb 14, 2008)

*FV-QR*

gonna be sick http://****************.com/smile/emthup.gif







from one ian to another


----------

